# Cutting 4X4 or 6X4



## Diesel (May 28, 2010)

Sorry for newb question here. I've read here that you would need a 12" blade to cut 4x4's with one cut. I was wondering what power tool would best do this. I'd like to make an outdoor shooting bench and the ones I've seen are made from 6x4's and 4x4's. Solidly put together, with joints not mortise and tenon, but joints are cut on one side of each piece of wood. 
Would a older craftsman radial arm saw work? Don't want to go nuts and buy a brand new machine, but something to make square cuts. 
P.s. I'll have to research the type of joint used. Thank you.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

How about a hand saw?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Sorry for newb question here. I've read here that you would need a 12" blade to cut 4x4's with one cut. I was wondering what power tool would best do this.


A 10in Radial Arm Saw will not cut through a 3.5in board. It can "trim" the board where the amount being trimmed is less than the distance between the blade and the motor.

The least expensive power tool to cut a 3.5in board is a 12in Mitre Saw also called a Chop Saw by some.

Several types, fixed axis, or a sliding mechanism. The latter will have greater cross but capability.

I have cut 3.5in boards with my 10in blade tools, including my table saw, it just requires flipping the board and making two cuts. If the board is not warped, this works good enough for the type of project you are considering. I set the cutting depth to be a little more than 1/2 the wood thickness, just to leave more wood while I flip the board. I do not want this to break while I am turning the stock.


----------



## Diesel (May 28, 2010)

hand saw a 6X6? or 4X4? I thinking power tools!:smile:
The joint to be used is a lap joint. Thanks


----------



## Diesel (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I have a 10 Delta, but my cuts rarely come out square with it, my 10 table saw or circular saw. I was thinking about buying something used. That way I'll aways have it, but don't want to break the bank, as I'll not use it often. 12" radial would also help with the lapp joints? Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Diesel said:


> hand saw a 6X6? or 4X4? I thinking power tools!:smile:
> The joint to be used is a lap joint. Thanks


Well you asked and I told you what you could use. Most people have hand saws. Lol
If your cutting one hear or there and don't want to spend money, then using a hand saw for cuts is just fine. If your doing a half lap joint? Use a circular saw.


----------



## Diesel (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Dominick, No offense taken or meant. I don't mind spending 300 to 500 , but don't want to buy a brand new machine. 
The more I watch the woodworking shows and see projects on this forum, the nicer and more equipment I see. 
I'm a diesel mechanic, so spending money on tools is something I understand. I know very little about the woodworking, but like doing it in my spare time.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Diesel said:


> Thanks Dominick, No offense taken or meant. I don't mind spending 300 to 500 , but don't want to buy a brand new machine.
> The more I watch the woodworking shows and see projects on this forum, the nicer and more equipment I see.
> I'm a diesel mechanic, so spending money on tools is something I understand. I know very little about the woodworking, but like doing it in my spare time.


No problem. $300 to $500 should get you a pretty good saw. Good luck and remember to post pics.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Diesel said:


> Sorry for newb question here. I've read here that you would need a 12" blade to cut 4x4's with one cut. I was wondering what power tool would best do this. I'd like to make an outdoor shooting bench and the ones I've seen are made from 6x4's and 4x4's. Solidly put together, with joints not mortise and tenon, but joints are cut on one side of each piece of wood.
> Would a older craftsman radial arm saw work? Don't want to go nuts and buy a brand new machine, but something to make square cuts.
> P.s. I'll have to research the type of joint used. Thank you.


If this is a one-of, I sure wouldn't spend a ton of money on tools, just make a saddle guide and use your (corded) circ saw, won't be one cut but you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference. :smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

jschaben said:


> If this is a one-of, I sure wouldn't spend a ton of money on tools, just make a saddle guide and use your (corded) circ saw, won't be one cut but you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference. :smile:


+1. Might need to hand saw the middle, though. No biggie.
Easy to make lap joints with the circ saw and a chisel, also.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a 12" miter box to cut 4x4's through 4x6's. Larger timbers I use a chain saw. Unless you need the shooting bench to be portable, I think wood is a poor choice. Concrete would make a better bench.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Thanks Dominick, No offense taken or meant. I don't mind spending 300 to 500 , but don't want to buy a brand new machine.
> The more I watch the woodworking shows and see projects on this forum, the nicer and more equipment I see.
> I'm a diesel mechanic, so spending money on tools is something I understand. I know very little about the woodworking, but like doing it in my spare time.


For $500 I think you could buy a new 12" mitre saw. That would be better than buying a used saw. 

You could also use a chain saw. The cuts would be rough but it would work.


----------



## Diesel (May 28, 2010)

Yes, most wood benches are a poor choice. The protect will be a donation to the local club. Getting them to install concrete would be impossible. The wooden ones I'm going to copy are Very Solidly built.
So you guys wouldn't build using a 12"radial arm saw? And if you would use one, what model or brand would you recommended. ?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Yes, most wood benches are a poor choice. The protect will be a donation to the local club. Getting them to install concrete would be impossible. The wooden ones I'm going to copy are Very Solidly built.
> So you guys wouldn't build using a 12"radial arm saw? And if you would use one, what model or brand would you recommended. ?


I had a Radial Arm Saw from 1983 until last year when I gave it away.

I stopped using the RAS when I got my SCMS.

My unit became a fixed 90 deg cross cut saw, since if I moved the carriage away from the 90 deg position, my saw would not return to the exact 90 mark and so I had to re-calibrate.

My latest SCMS is a 12in unit and does almost the cross cut capacity of the RAS.

I purchased a wood lathe and looked around my garage where I could put the lathe and decided the RAS had to go to make room.

I have read that the older models were better. Mine was a Craftsman. Perhaps a Delta may be more consistent.

If I did not have an SCMS or RAS, I would purchase an SCMS.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> I had a Radial Arm Saw from 1983 until last year when I gave it away.
> 
> I stopped using the RAS when I got my SCMS.
> 
> ...


If you are not familiar with acronyms

An SCMS = Sliding Compound Miter Saw.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I do not understand the requirement for the size boards you are referrencing. 

I think that you could build out of 2x6's which would be much easier to cut and handle. I believe that you could make a bench just a solid as you could want.

If you are concerned about mass, then make a shelf on the bottom and pile on sand bags.

George

George


----------

